
Google Image Swirl - mark_h
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/explore-images-with-google-image-swirl.html
======
seiji
This is scary when applied to people: <http://image-
swirl.googlelabs.com/html?query=sarah%20palin> (amusingly, a few layers in we
end up at [http://image-
swirl.googlelabs.com/html?query=sarah%20palin#4...](http://image-
swirl.googlelabs.com/html?query=sarah%20palin#439) )

------
CapitalistCartr
Now they've done Image Swirl in Flash. What is up with Google using Flash;
they used to know it was crap.

~~~
blasdel
They use flash all over the place: Uploaders for most of their services, Audio
Players, Street View, _YouTube_ \-- they probably have several custom flash
development toolchains.

